
Programming Poems - hyporthogon
http://johesp30.freehostia.com/poems.html
======
KineticLensman
They are good, but not as good IMHO, as these programming haikus [0]

    
    
      A file that big?
      It might be very useful.
      But now it is gone.
    
      You step in the stream,
      but the water has moved on.
      This page is not here.
    

And several others

[0] [https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/error-
haiku.html](https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/error-haiku.html)

~~~
andreareina
This seems to apply to the site right now[1]:

    
    
        Stay the patient course
          Of little worth is your ire
          The server is down
    

Wayback machine snapshot[2]. They seem to mostly (completely? I didn't check
them all) be drawn from the NetPositive error haikus[3]

[1]
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/gnu.org.html](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/gnu.org.html)

[2]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180108182544/https://www.gnu.or...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180108182544/https://www.gnu.org/fun/jokes/error-
haiku.html)

[3] [http://8325.org/haiku/](http://8325.org/haiku/)

------
diMario
A Programmers Lament

King of sorrow, Prince of bits

do make this a server hits

WHILE TRUE AND FALSE OR ELSE IF NOT

loops will break and . comms .

Much fading of the Blinken lit

------
Pica_soO
See the golemn, walk and talk, for to the perchment, spark and life was given,
see the slave, stumble and fall, who once was bright and driven.

